# Buying a Vibe Sea Ghost!



## Chap (Feb 14, 2015)

Picking it up on Friday!  I am so amped  

Vibe may not be a very well-known brand yet, but the word is apparently getting out.  According to the Vibe website all the Sea Ghosts are currently sold out.  I found a 2014 model at a dealer that now only has 1 left.  The other is reserved for me.    

It comes pretty well-equipped.  It has 4 flush mounts, so with my milk crate in the back I will have enough room to carry my 3 favorite rods, my dip net, and my flags.  

It has a 500lb weight limit, which I really like. I weigh 200, and I like to carry a fish bag and a good sized cooler for drinks and PB&J's.  I have a lot of boating experience and some seat time on kayaks in the past.  I am the type that likes to put in and stay all day.  The capacity of this yak is enough to help me do that.  Only thing I need now is a better cooler that can hold ice all day long.

I really prefer an open layout on a kayak.  However the Sea Ghost has a front hatch with enclosed storage.  Thankfully it's big enough that I can stow my fish bag in the hull.  Maybe that will help me keep some ice in it on a long day.  It's not a true open layout, but I think it is good enough.

It comes with a rudder kit.  That actually may take a bit for me to get used to.  I've never paddled a yak that had one.  Honestly, I don't consider myself to have had a real yak.  The last "kayak" I had was a piece of plastic with questionable flotation capability.  I wouldn't let my kids on that thing in a mud-puddle.

Anyways, just wanted to share my excitement.  Maybe I can hook up with some of you from here so you guys can take a paddle on it.

http://vibekayaks.com/collections/k...-sea-ghost-130-angler-kayak?variant=995275143


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 14, 2015)

Congrats Chap.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 14, 2015)

Cup holder!  A must!
Congrats chap


----------



## Chap (Feb 14, 2015)

Cup Holders?  God gave me two of them.

Actually, there is a center console in the boat with a cup holder.  Normally I take a few swallows and put it back in the cooler to keep it cold.  I can drink a ton of bottled water and Diet Mtn Dew while I am out on a trip, so I always keep a good cooler with me.


----------



## fishndoc (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks like a lot of boat for the money.
Maybe they will put some pressure on the big boys to rein in their prices.


----------



## Chap (Feb 15, 2015)

fishndoc said:


> Looks like a lot of boat for the money.
> Maybe they will put some pressure on the big boys to rein in their prices.



More competition means a better product for the money.

Which brings up another point... I looked at all the options for the last few months, and I mean ALL OF THEM!  I came to the realization that now is a great time to buy a kayak.  There are a lot of manufacturers that make a great yak.  You just have to match up your needs with the many great kayaks that are available.


----------



## HermanMerman (Feb 15, 2015)

Congrats to you, Chap!


----------



## Chap (Feb 15, 2015)

HermanMerman said:


> Congrats to you, Chap!



Thanks man.  Have you picked one up yet?


----------



## HermanMerman (Feb 15, 2015)

Not yet, still back and forth between the sea ghost or the ascend FS12T.


----------



## Chap (Feb 15, 2015)

Go with the Sea Ghost.  The dealer in Evans had one 2014 left as of last night.  All of the 2015's coming in March are pretty much spoken for already.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Feb 15, 2015)

That's cool man. Congrats! Checked the vibe line out last year when I was looking for a new boat. Seemed to be very nice boats. Be sure to show it off on here when you get it.


----------



## Chap (Feb 15, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> That's cool man. Congrats! Checked the vibe line out last year when I was looking for a new boat. Seemed to be very nice boats. Be sure to show it off on here when you get it.



Will do.  I'll post some vids on Youtube so you can take a look at it.


----------



## scottpriest (Feb 16, 2015)

I bought a sea ghost last year, as did one of my co-workers. Absolutely love it! Its a lot of boat for the money. I can't remember the guys name I bought it from, but I found their web site contacted them and he was fantastic in going over everything and selling me the kayak too.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 16, 2015)

Chap said:


> Go with the Sea Ghost.  The dealer in Evans had one 2014 left as of last night.  All of the 2015's coming in March are pretty much spoken for already.



X 2. Better boat for the money.


----------



## Chap (Feb 16, 2015)

scottpriest said:


> I bought a sea ghost last year, as did one of my co-workers. Absolutely love it! Its a lot of boat for the money. I can't remember the guys name I bought it from, but I found their web site contacted them and he was fantastic in going over everything and selling me the kayak too.



Great customer service so far.  Glad you are having such a good time with it.  I hope these guys can make it big.  It's a lot of boat for the money.


----------



## scottpriest (Feb 17, 2015)

Chap said:


> Great customer service so far.  Glad you are having such a good time with it.  I hope these guys can make it big.  It's a lot of boat for the money.


Same here. I think with their product and great service they will. I can't wait to get mine in the ocean in a couple months!


----------



## Chap (Feb 17, 2015)

scottpriest said:


> Same here. I think with their product and great service they will. I can't wait to get mine in the ocean in a couple months!



Got a big family vacation in Destin, FL the first week of June.  I am seriously thinking about taking it down there with me and fishing the bay with it.  I know we are going to take a charter boat out for some bay fishing, and I am going to spend quite a bit of time surf fishing as well.  But I just really have this itch to get the Sea Ghost out in the bay.

What color do you have?  Can you post some pics?


----------



## scottpriest (Feb 21, 2015)

Chap said:


> Got a big family vacation in Destin, FL the first week of June.  I am seriously thinking about taking it down there with me and fishing the bay with it.  I know we are going to take a charter boat out for some bay fishing, and I am going to spend quite a bit of time surf fishing as well.  But I just really have this itch to get the Sea Ghost out in the bay.
> 
> What color do you have?  Can you post some pics?



My family vacation is first week of june in pensecola. We have a beach house rented on the sound so I'm hoping to get lots of use out of it that week.


----------



## Chap (Feb 21, 2015)

OK, picked it up and got it home with a MacGuyver'd "kayak rack" with no problems.

After I got it home I really gave it a good once over and rigged it up with my crate, reels, net, and cooler.  I am very impressed.









There is lots of room on this boat.  If you closely at my crate, it's not a standard size.  It's one of those filing types that is a bit longer.  It fits with plenty of room.  My little drink cooler will strap right behind the seat, and it looks like I have room for a 3 gallon bait bucket.  The front hatch is very roomy as well, and will hold my fish bag with plenty of space to spare.

My son approves.


----------



## Chap (Feb 21, 2015)

Big thanks to Kevin at Southern Moon Outfitters in Evans, near Augusta.  Just a normal guy like us following his passion and trying to get a business off the ground.  Excellent customer service.  If you are interested in a Vibe then check him out.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice ride Chap!!!


----------



## Chap (Feb 22, 2015)

My yak is even uglier in person.  Looks like you drank a fruit smoothie from a hipster bar and puked it back up.


----------



## Lecrevisse (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice boat! That color will help in letting the power guys see you.


----------



## HermanMerman (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice rig, Chap.


----------



## scottpriest (Mar 9, 2015)

Chap said:


> What color do you have?  Can you post some pics?


Sorry, I completely missed this! I got the grey camo. Not too many pics because cold weather got here right after I bought it.


----------



## Chap (Mar 9, 2015)

That is a nice rig.  Where are you fishing at in that bottom pic?


----------



## scottpriest (Mar 9, 2015)

Chap said:


> That is a nice rig.  Where are you fishing at in that bottom pic?


The only place I have put it in so far is Allatoona. that is right by the Dam. Still can't wait to get it into some saltwater.


----------



## Chap (Mar 9, 2015)

I dropped in a Skidaway Narrows on Saturday.  The sun and salt air was amazing.  Also amazing is how well the Sea Ghost tracks.  The big names can keep their $1200 kayaks, ours is just as good.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 9, 2015)

scottpriest said:


> My family vacation is first week of june in pensecola. We have a beach house rented on the sound so I'm hoping to get lots of use out of it that week.



Off topic......Your gunna love yakking the bay. 
Great fishing and beautiful scenery. My avatar pic is in the sound near Tiger point.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

So far the only thing I can see that I wouldn't like about that sea ghost is the raised console right in the middle of the boat.......Are you able to stand and fish?


----------



## Randy (Mar 10, 2015)

I hate foreign companies that copy American companies and sale for less.


----------



## Randy (Mar 10, 2015)

fishndoc said:


> Looks like a lot of boat for the money.
> Maybe they will put some pressure on the big boys to rein in their prices.


I'd pay the extra $200 for a lifetime warranty.  But face it AMERICA just can't build and sale kayaks for what foreign companies can.  We pay real wages to our workers.


----------



## scottpriest (Mar 10, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> Off topic......Your gunna love yakking the bay.
> Great fishing and beautiful scenery. My avatar pic is in the sound near Tiger point.


That's great to hear! I went for a weekend with the wife recently to Pensacola and fell in love with the place. Didn't get any fishing in that trip but I'm looking forward to a week of it in June. I have a new Helix with side scan on the way and I'm hoping to find some of those secret spots in the bay while paddling around! 
Have you got out on the beach side much there? I think i'll be down a little early for Kings to be in the bay, so thinking I'll spend some time trolling around out past the sand bars for those.


----------



## Chap (Mar 10, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> So far the only thing I can see that I wouldn't like about that sea ghost is the raised console right in the middle of the boat.......Are you able to stand and fish?



No problem so far, but I don't have anything mounted yet.  If I did, it is possible that it could then pose a problem.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 10, 2015)

scottpriest said:


> That's great to hear! I went for a weekend with the wife recently to Pensacola and fell in love with the place. Didn't get any fishing in that trip but I'm looking forward to a week of it in June. I have a new Helix with side scan on the way and I'm hoping to find some of those secret spots in the bay while paddling around!
> Have you got out on the beach side much there? I think i'll be down a little early for Kings to be in the bay, so thinking I'll spend some time trolling around out past the sand bars for those.



P.m. Sent to keep thread on topic!


----------



## Chap (Mar 10, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> P.m. Sent to keep thread on topic!



Nah man, I am highly interested in sunny and warm places to fish with a nice breeze and salty air.  Keep talking!!!!

And also, about the center console, I use it for a cup holder.  If I put anything on it like a rod holder or a fish finder I could so see my clumsy expletive deleted trying to stand up and tripping over it and going for swim.  I think I'll keep it bare and use it to hold my Diet Mtn. Dew.


----------



## kayaker1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice yak, hope it catches fish as good as it looks


----------



## Chap (Jun 28, 2015)

Actually, I took it out Friday.  Had not been able to fish or do anything for a while due a bad MS flare-up.

Anyway, put in on the Ogeechee at Morgan's Bridge, paddled upriver a bit, and started drifting down.  The current was really slow, and even a little breeze would push me upriver, so it was a very nice, relaxing slow drift.

I used some pinks and pitched them toward debris and trees and deeper holes.  Caught about 20 redbreast, shellcracker, and stumpknocker.  Had about 8 to 10 keepers, but I threw them all back.

It was so much fun.  I had a really good, relaxing time.  Got another trip planned for sometime this weekend.


----------



## Chap (Jun 28, 2015)

Actually, I took it out Friday.  Had not been able to fish or do anything for a while due a bad MS flare-up.

Anyway, put in on the Ogeechee at Morgan's Bridge, paddled upriver a bit, and started drifting down.  The current was really slow, and even a little breeze would push me upriver, so it was a very nice, relaxing slow drift.

I used some pinks and pitched them toward debris and trees and deeper holes.  Caught about 20 redbreast, shellcracker, and stumpknocker.  Had about 8 to 10 keepers, but I threw them all back.

It was so much fun.  I had a really good, relaxing time.  Got another trip planned for sometime this weekend.


----------



## HydraYak (Jul 5, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## lytrotis (Jul 6, 2015)

Randy said:


> I'd pay the extra $200 for a lifetime warranty.  But face it AMERICA just can't build and sale kayaks for what foreign companies can.  We pay real wages to our workers.



I hear ya brotha'. We may be a small Georgia-based company but Vibe Kayaks is 100% American Owned. We've got a great team including Walt Lariscy (Lanier Kayak Striper Guru) and Eric Hughes (former owner of Tallapoosa Paddling Company) and 6 other full-time employees whose livelihood and families depend on our success.  And the extra good news is that we also offer a limited lifetime warranty on all Vibe Kayaks hulls. We may not manufacturer our kayaks here but they're all purchased, sold and paddled by Americans. 

Tight Lines and Good Vibes everyone!


----------



## Gbeagle (Jul 6, 2015)

I will be stopping in to see ya'll soon I did not realize just how close ya'll are. I do some catering for one of your neighboring businesses ATS.


----------



## Chap (Jul 11, 2015)

Here is a new pic of my Sea Ghost that I took yesterday in the Canoochee River.  Paddles fast and tracks straight.


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan (Jul 11, 2015)

Just out of curiosity...How many companies are marketing this kayak under another name? I've been thinking about getting a 2nd yak and checked out SOWEGA kayaks....and their Warrior 130a is the exact same kayak. OR are these companies related?


----------



## Chap (Jul 11, 2015)

That's very interesting.  I think there is a 3rd company as well.  Regardless, I'd buy the Vibe.  I'm a total fanboy of their customer service skills.

I don't know who makes the yak, but it really is a good one.  I think it's the best deal on a kayak out there.  The big brand name companies can keep their $1200 yaks.  

Speaking of which, my Vibe is perched on my rack ready to head out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lecrevisse (Jul 11, 2015)

Fine looking boat!


----------



## Lecrevisse (Jul 11, 2015)

I predict Vibe is going to be a howling success.


----------



## Chap (Jul 13, 2015)

I fished Friday and Sunday.  My pic above is from my Friday trip.  On Sunday I took some more gear I probably didn't need.  Had it loaded down and it performed just fine.  Caught some nice panfish in the Ogeechee.


----------



## lytrotis (Jul 13, 2015)

The owner of Sowega is a guy by the name of Pat Helms and he was a customer of Vibe Kayaks last year. It seemed he liked our kayaks more than we thought! Haha!

Sowega Warrior kayaks were cut from the 2014 Vibe Kayaks Sea Ghost 130 mold and the same goes for their tandem kayak. That said, there's some major differences:

1 - Material - Vibe Kayaks are made from high density polyethylene whereas Sowega Kayaks are made from low density polyethylene. Low density polyethylene is fine for basic beginner kayaks but they become much more malleable in the heat and scar way easier. We fish way too much around oysters, rocks and shoals so all of our kayaks are stronger high density polyethylene.

2 - Rudder Assembly - Sowega Kayaks have an incomplete rudder assembly requiring the rudder control lines to be tied directly to the foot pegs. This makes it difficult to adjust the length and can cause the foot pegs to bind. Vibe Kayaks uses an industrial aluminum foot brace slide rail and quick adjustment foot pegs. This makes the rudder controls glide like butter and lets you adjust the foot peg length quickly.

3 - Quality Control - Vibe Kayaks works directly with the factory on mold adjustments, modifications and quality control. We head to the factory every few months to work on future adjustments and to date, no one from Sowega has ever visited the factory. Vibe Kayaks has made well over 1,000 Sea Ghost 130s to date and Sowega has only made 40 — big difference when it comes to tightening quality control. 

4 - Lifetime Warranty - Because of the work Vibe does with the factory, Vibe Kayaks offers a limited lifetime warranty on all hulls. Vibe believes in their boats and quality and has your back!

5 - Registration - Vibe Kayaks can be registered in all 50 states. To the best of our knowledge, Sowega Kayaks can’t be registered and can’t legally be operated in 7 different states. 

6 - Accessories - Aside from hulls, Vibe Kayaks has their own line of accessories, including better seat options, rod holders, accessory rails, fiberglass paddles and more.

If you’d like to learn more about Vibe Kayaks, you can check out the Owners Group on Facebook. Lots of great chatter from an awesome community of yak anglers!


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 14, 2015)

lytrotis said:


> The owner of Sowega is a guy by the name of Pat Helms and he was a customer of Vibe Kayaks last year. It seemed he liked our kayaks more than we thought! Haha!
> 
> Sowega Warrior kayaks were cut from the 2014 Vibe Kayaks Sea Ghost 130 mold and the same goes for their tandem kayak. That said, there's some major differences:
> 
> ...



Why cant they be registered?


----------



## lytrotis (Jul 14, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Why cant they be registered?



Sowega Kayaks isn't a recognized manufacturer with the U.S. Coast Guard and the vessels don't have HINs or MSOs.


----------



## Chap (Jul 14, 2015)

I can attest to the hull on the Vibe.  I have beat my Sea Ghost against oyster beds, docks, ramps, trees, stumps, and it's holding up very well.

I really put it through the ringer this past Sunday.  I did a bunch of stump-jumping to get in a small lake off the main part of the Ogeechee River.


----------



## clownbird (Jul 20, 2015)

i've been looking at these.  hope to get one in the appalachian camo.

thx!


----------



## Chap (Jul 20, 2015)

clownbird said:


> i've been looking at these.  hope to get one in the appalachian camo.
> 
> thx!



That is the color I wanted, but when I bought mine I got a deal on a leftover 2014.  In that case, I couldn't be picky about the color.  I rationalized the color I got with the fact that is higher visibility, thus making it a safety feature.

I beat the crap out of my Sea Ghost this past Saturday.  Launched at daylight, gave up around 6:30 PM.  Beat it up on oyster beds, grass, crab traps, marsh mud.  I had to give it bath Sunday morning before I put it up.

If you get one you will not be disappointed.  No need for a $1500 kayak.


----------



## clownbird (Jul 20, 2015)

yeah, i don't have enough jacksons for a jackson.

i've watched several vids on them.  nothing but good reports, plus they're right down the road from me.


----------



## Chap (Jul 20, 2015)

I love the stability.  As a short, out of balance, pudgy guy I can easily stand up in it.  I've only done this to pee, not to cast or fight a fish.

I also move around a lot if necessary, like to get to my drink cooler.  I also keep my fish bag in the front hatch, so I move up front a lot.  No stability problems whatsoever.

The only time that I thought I rocked it a little too much there was an over 21 beverage involved.  So that one doesn't count.

It also performed well on the sleigh ride that I got from a stingray on Saturday.

Buy it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Cpulley1 (Jul 21, 2015)

LOL Slay ride from a sting ray.

My wife and I were watching a video where a kayaker got towed 4 miles by a large shark. She was immediately worried by the look of joy on my face since I'm typically on the water alone. I had to promise her I wouldn't go shark fishing in it quite yet.

I fully intend to put a bonita on a 16/0 hook and go after the biggest whiting on record though.


----------



## chriswkbrd (Jul 22, 2015)

Cpulley1 said:


> LOL Slay ride from a sting ray.
> 
> My wife and I were watching a video where a kayaker got towed 4 miles by a large shark. She was immediately worried by the look of joy on my face since I'm typically on the water alone. I had to promise her I wouldn't go shark fishing in it quite yet.
> 
> I fully intend to put a bonita on a 16/0 hook and go after the biggest whiting on record though.



 That made my morning!


----------

